# Host unreachable vs request timed out



## godspeeed

Hello,


When I ping an IP address, what is the difference between

1. Destination host unreachable
2. Request timed out


Thank you,


----------



## johnwill

*Request timed out* means that the host received no response to it's query.

*Destination host unreachable* means that a hop along the way replied that there was no valid route to the address supplied.


----------



## godspeeed

so number 2 means the request just went nowhere and number 1 means it found something but no reply?


----------



## johnwill

Basically, yes. However, those aren't chiseled in stone, and you can get conflicting errors at times for reasons that will probably forever be a mystery. :grin:


----------

